# Male biting females tail



## Talanig6 (Apr 7, 2019)

I have two hedgehogs but for the past three nights I have woken up to her screaming so I hurry and look and when I first noticed it I thought maybe he didn’t eat enough so I fed him. When I looked back she was screaming again so I rushed in a saw him biting her tail. I have had them for about 4 months I got them when they were a year old. When I got them the had been together before that. But this hadn’t been happening before. Please help I am beginning to worry.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Males and females shouldn't be housed together anyway..
I dont know whats going on, but I do that they should not be living in the same cage. Or even have play time time/free roam time together. Basically your not mix a male and a female unless your going to breed them (thats whats I have always known and been told)


----------



## Talanig6 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you for the advice. I had been told that too. But when I first got them they had been together since they were little. They were being sold together because they had never been apart so I assumed they would be ok together.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

It would definitely be wise to separate them. Are they fixed?


----------



## Talanig6 (Apr 7, 2019)

No but we haven’t been able to find any vets that can help it seems as though they only do dogs and cats.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

That’s then a major contributor. Females go through induced ovulation which means their “heat” for lack of a better word is brought on only in the presence of a male. This will cause her to be more aggressive and any in tact male will by nature be more territorial/aggressive than those who are fixed. You should definitely separate them.


----------



## Talanig6 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thank you this was such a big help and I will definitely look into separate or maybe even fixing them.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

Spaying and neutering will also decrease the likeliness of reproductive cancers and may contribute to their overall health. Wherever you live, try to find the nearest small mammal/exotic vet. The procedure is generally routine for many animals it’s more the anesthetic process that fluctuates with various animal sizes and metabolisms, so if you do choose this route and find a vet, just make sure they’re completely comfortable with these factors!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

It's very possible she's either in labour or has already given birth and the male killed and ate the babies. The blood would have attracted him towards her tail end. He will breed her immediately after she delivers the babies and get her pregnant again. This will keep happening over and over as long as they are together.


----------



## Brooke Lancelot (Jan 30, 2019)

... Wow... Brutal nature.


----------

